# [Problem] Audioeinstellungen deaktiviert



## Firephoenix93 (6. September 2007)

Hallo,
seit ich heute den PC gestartet hab,
hab ich keinen Sound mehr gehört...
Als ich dann zu den Einstellungen gegangen bin,
waren die Felder deaktiviert und es stand da "Kein Audiogerät"!
Wie kann das sein?
Ich habe gestern nichts gemacht was damit zu tun hat,
oder sonstige Systemeingriffe habe ich nicht gemacht...
Jetzt kann ich nichts mehr über die Lautsprecher hören weil die Lautstärke auf 0 ist...


----------



## The_Maegges (6. September 2007)

Mal Treiber neu installiert?
Hin und wieder kann es vorkommen, dass Windows sich selbstständig nen Treiber zerschiesst.


----------

